# [Review] Antec LanBoy Air



## 4Kerner (16. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*

Danksagungen*Einen herzlichen Dank möchte ich Antec - und insbesondere Christoph, als netten Kontakt - aussprechen, weil mir durch die Bereitstellung eines Testsamples, dieses Review erst ermöglicht wurde!​*Inhaltsverzeichnis*Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Beim Anklicken des  jeweiligen Menüpunktes gelangt man direkt zum gewünschten Kapitel. Am  Ende eines jeden Kapitels gibt es einen Link, mit dem man hierher  zurückkehrt. Alternativ kann man auch die Zurück-Taste des Browsers oder  der Maus benutzen.
Zudem lassen sich die Bilder in den einzelnen Kapiteln alle per Mausklick vergrößern.

Einleitung
Technische Daten
Erster Eindruck
Design
Optik
Innenraum
 
Betrieb
Einbau der Komponenten
Testszenario
Airflow
Maximale Länge der Grafikkarte
Maximale Höhe des CPU-Kühlers
Subjektive Lautstärke
 
Qualitätseindruck
Fazit
Weiterführende Links
*1. Einleitung*Antec hat sich mit dem neuen Gehäuse namens LanBoy Air strikt am Sprichwort „form follows function“ orientiert. Das LanBoy Air soll sich nicht unbedingt durch elegante Linienführung oder besonders edle Materialien auszeichnen, sondern mit Hilfe von bis zu fünfzehn Lüftern brachiale Kühlleistung liefern und sich durch Details wie beispielsweise Tragegriffe und die volle Modularität für den Einsatz bei LanPartys eignen.
  Ob das Konzept aufgeht und das LanBoy Air ein potentieller Kandidat für die Unterbringung Deiner Hardware sein könnte, wird sich im folgenden Test zeigen, bei welchem das Gehäuse gründlich unter die Lupe genommen wird.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​*2. Technische Daten*


   Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower
   Abmessungen (in mm)
   Breite:  222
   Höhe: 518
   Länge: 490
 
   Gewicht: 9,2 kg
   Netzteilposition: wählbar (oben oder unten)
   Anzahl der Einbauschächte
   5,25 Zoll extern: 3
   3,5 Zoll (intern / extern): 6 / 0
   2,5 Zoll (intern / extern): 2 / 0
 
   Gehäuselüfter
   Vorinstalliert:
   120mm: 5 (2x blaue TriCool LED-Lüfter vorne, 1x blauer TwoCool LED-Lüfter rückseitig, 2x blaue TwoCool LED-Lüfter seitlich)
   Zusätzlich optional:
   120mm: 10 (2x seitlich zur CPU-/ RAM-Kühlung, 6x seitlich zur HDD-Kühlung, 2x oben)
   Maximale Lüfteranzahl: 15
 
   Frontpanel-Anschlüsse
   1x USB 3.0
   2x USB 2.0
   2x 3,5mm Klinkenbuchsen
 
   Besonderheiten
   Vollmodulares Gehäuse
   Open-Frame Mesh Panel Design
   Ausziehbarer Mainboardschlitten
   AirMount HDD Aufhängung
   Hochleistungskühlsystem (bis zu 15 Lüfter)
   Wasserkühlungssupport intern und extern
   CPU-CutOut (zur einfachen Installation von CPU-Kühlern)
   Schwarze Innenlackierung
 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*3. Erster Eindruck*Verpackt wurde das LanBoy Air in einem überwiegend weiß gehaltenen Karton, der gut bebildert Auskunft über die Features des Gehäuses bietet.
  Frontal findet man das Case vor, bei dem alle demontierbaren Teile gelöst wurde, was zur Veranschaulichung der absoluten Besonderheit dient – die volle Modularität, auf die ich im Subkapitel „Einbau der Komponenten“ noch einmal näher eingehen werde.
  Auf der Oberseite befinden sich die zuvor genannten Spezifikationen, rückseitig werden die drei Schlagworte – Modularität, Flexibilität, Anpassbarkeit - des LanBoy Air näher erläutert.
  Außerdem ist seitlich das thermische Konzept abgedruckt.
  Wer Antec Gehäuse kennt, für den sind die Schutzmaßnahmen innerhalb der Verpackung bekannt. Stöße werden durch eine Art Schaumstoff abgefangen, Klebefolie verhindert Macken an transparenten Kunststoffteilen und eine Folie, welche das komplette Gehäuse umschließt, schützt es vor optischen Beschädigungen.
​​
  Der Lieferumfang gestaltet sich ebenso gewohnt. Enthalten ist nämlich keine vollständige Bedienungsanleitung  (diese kann von der Antec Homepage via Download bezogen werden) sondern nur eine kurze Produktbeschreibung, sowie zwei Blätter, die anschauliche Montagehilfen zur Befestigung von SSDs am Gehäuseboden, des USB 3.0 Anschlusses und des Erdungskabels bieten.
  Des Weiteren werden die benötigten Schrauben und Entkoppler, sechs Paare der Festplattenbefestigung und insgesamt fünf wiederverwendbare Kabelbinder dem LanBoy Air beigelegt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*4. Design**Optik*
  Sofort fällt das ungewöhnlich Design und das rundum aufzufindende Mesh in Auge. Das Grundgerüst des LanBoy Air besteht wahlweise aus einem blauen oder gleben Stahlrohrrahmen (ähnlich wie bei der Automobiltechnik), das größten Teils durch Lochblech abgeschlossen wird. Dadurch wird das thermische Konzept erheblich beeinflusst, denn die Hardware bekommt durch dieses luftdurchlässige Material von allen Seiten Frischluft, noch verstärkt durch die große Anzahl an montierbaren Lüftern (15) innerhalb des Gehäuses.
  Der Name und der Verwendungszweck lässt es vermuten, dass Antec beim LanBoy Air nicht den größten Wert auf Optik gelegt hat, sondern eher die zuvor erwähnten Aspekte wie Flexibiltät und Kühlleistung in den Vordergrund gerückt hat.​​Vorne befinden sich zwei vom Gehäuse abstehende Boxen, welche jeweils einen 120mm LED-Lüfter enthalten. Bedauerlicher Weise wurden keine Luftfilter eingearbeitet, sodass während des Betriebs höchstwahrscheinlich relativ viel Staub angesaugt werden kann (verhindert werden soll das durch den positiven Luftdruck innerhalb des Gehäuses). Unten rechts an jeder dieser kleinen Boxen befindet sich ein kleiner schwarzer Regler, mit Hilfe dessen man die Drehzahl der Ventilatoren stufenlos regeln kann.
  Oberhalb davon sind die 5,25 Zoll Laufwerksblenden festgeschraubt, einen externen 3,5 Zoll Laufwerksplatz sucht man bei diesem Gehäuse vergeblich – dafür sind intern mehr als genug vorhanden. Lüftersteuerungen oder ähnliche Hardware mit abstehenden Reglern lassen sich problemlos verbauen, da keine Klappe die Knöpfe verdeckt.
  Wer die im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Schrauben sucht, der wird sie in einer kleinen Box unterhalb der vorderen Lüfterplätze entdecken. Sehr praktisch, um kleine Schraubenzieher und die dazugehörenden Schrauben (oder ähnliches Zubehör) mitzunehmen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Antec hat das Input/Output-Panel genau da untergebracht, wo sie meiner Meinung nach hingehört: oben und nach vorne ausgerichtet. Dies ermöglicht die Verwendung von USB-Sticks, auch wenn das Case unter einer Tischplatte oder ähnlichem untergebracht wurde.
  An Anschlüssen befinden sich zwei USB 2.0 Anschlüsse, genauso viele 3,5 Millimeter Klinkenbuchsen und das moderne USB 3.0 an der Front.
  Außen an beiden Seiten vom I/O-Panel wurde zum einen der obligatorische Power-Knopf zum anderen ein Reset-Switch integriert.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Am Deckel, welcher im Auslieferungszustand durch abziehbare Klebefolie geschützt wurde, lassen sich bis zu zwei 120 Millimeter große Ventilatoren anbringen.
  Auch an der Rückseite kann ein Lüfter montiert werden – ab Werk ist dieser Platz auch durch einen ausblasenden Lüfter belegt. Alle Lüfter, die Antec diesem Gehäuse spendiert hat, werden durch vier blaue LEDs beleuchtet und sollen das LanBoy Air so zu einem Blickfang machen.
  Mittlerweile gehört die kleine zweistufige Lüftersteuerung mit den Schiebereglern zum Standard bei Antec Gehäusen, so ist diese auch beim LanBoy Air vorhanden.
  Neben der I/O-Blende fürs Mainboard, welche ich eigentlich als ziemlich überflüssig erachte, kann man noch zwei gummierte Öffnungen für eine externe Wasserkühlung entdecken. Zudem sind, statt wie üblich sieben, gleich acht Slotblenden zur Montage von beispielsweise Grafikkarten vorhanden.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Innenraum*​​Im Grunde herrscht im Innern des LanBoy Airs der klassische Aufbau eines ATX-Gehäuses – nämlich vorne ist der Platz den Laufwerken reserviert, während hinten Mainboard und Netzteil untergebracht werden. Besonders ist dagegen, dass man die Position des Netzteils (oben oder unten) und abhängig davon die des Mainboards frei wählen kann. Das gleiche gilt für sämtliche Laufwerke. Dadurch kann jeder die Hardware so positionieren, wie es favorisiert wird.
  Oben können bis zu drei 5,25 Zoll Laufwerke installiert werden, während das Case die doppelte Anzahl an hervorragend entkoppelten 3,5 Zoll Festplatten aufnehmen kann. Aber das Gehäuse ist auch SSD kompatibel, denn am Gehäuseboden lassen sich nebeneinander bis zu zwei 2,5 Zoll Festplatten entkoppelt verschrauben.
  Insgesamt lassen sich schließlich maximal 11 Laufwerke verbauen.
Das Netzteil ruht in einer Art Käfig, der sich nach dem Lösen eines Thumbscrews blitzschnell aus dem Gehäuse ziehen lässt. An Stauraum für Kabel mangelt es dem LanBoy Air offensichtlich ebenso nicht, denn nicht nur hinter dem Mainboard-Tray, bei dem es Ösen für Kabelbinder gibt, kann man die Kabelstränge verteilen, sondern auch im restlichen Teil des Gehäuses. Der Fantasie der Kabelunterbringung sind also keine Grenzen gesetzt!
Bei der Befestigung der Komponenten setzt Antec voll und ganz auf Schrauben. Schnellspanner und werkzeuglose Montage-Elemente sucht man vergeblich. Ob das als Nachteil anzusehen ist, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
Im Motherboard-Tray klafft außerdem noch ein riesiges Loch, um den Einbau von CPU-Kühlern zu erleichtern, welche mit einer Backplate rückseitig an der Hauptplatine verschraubt werden müssen. Dadurch bleibt den Bastlern der Ausbau des Mainboards bei einem Kühlerwechsel erspart.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*5. Betrieb**Einbau der Komponenten*
  Die Montage der Hardware beschreibe ich teilweise auf Basis des voll ausgebauten Zustands (siehe Subkapitel Innenraum).
Da mehr als genügend Raum im LanBoy Air vorhanden ist, ist die Reihenfolge des Einbaus der Hardware ziemlich egal. Meinen persönlichen Ablauf des Einbaus der Komponenten werde ich im Folgenden näher erläutern und gleichzeitig auf Besonderheiten beziehungsweise Schwierigkeiten hinweisen.

  Als ersten Schritt bietet es sich an ein DVD-Laufwerk zu verbauen. Dazu muss man einfach nur die Blende vom Gehäuse abschrauben und das Laufwerk einschieben. Anschließend verschraubt man es noch an allen Seiten, um diesen Arbeitsschritt zu beenden.
  Möchte man das Laufwerk anders als in der Standardeinstellung verbauen, muss man die Schrauben der Halter zu beiden Seiten entfernen und diese dann in der gewünschten Position wieder anschrauben.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Um eine Festplatte im Gehäuse zu installieren, öffnet man zuerst das vordere Abteil des Gehäuses, nimmt zwei der mitgelieferten HDD-Aufhängungen und schraubt die Festplatte an ihnen fest. Danach entscheidet man sich für eine Richtung, in der die HHD aufgehängt werden soll, und hakt sie in die entsprechenden Löcher ein.
  Durch die elastischen Seile werden Vibrationen der Festplatte stark gedämpft.
  Wenn man ein oder zwei 2,5 Zoll Laufwerke ins System integrieren möchte, so greift man zu den weißen Gummientkopplern und den dazugehörenden langen Schrauben. Dazu muss man beispielsweise die SSD nur auf den Boden über die Schraublöcher legen und diese von der Unterseite aus verschrauben.​​Vor der Montage der Hauptplatine gilt es vorher wiedermals eine Entscheidung zu treffen – soll das Netzteil oben oder unten im LanBoy Air platziert werden? (Ich persönlich habe mich für die Variante der Bodenplatzierung entschieden, weil dort das Netzteil zuverlässiger gekühlt wird.)
  Falls man also doch von der ursprünglichen Platzierung des Netzteils abweichen möchte, so muss man folgende Arbeitsschritte mit einplanen.
  Zunächst löst man den untersten Thumb-Screw, die den Netzteil-Käfig fixiert, und zieht diesen dann auch heraus. Auch die fünf weiteren Schrauben, welche die Mainboard-Rückblende halten, müssen aus ihrem Gewinde geholt werden. Nachdem die Rückseite nun völlig offensteht, kann man bei der Gelegenheit den Motherboard-Tray aus dem Gehäuse ziehen, um die Hauptplatine darauf zu verschrauben. Primär ist darauf zu achten, dass man die restlichen drei der neun Abstandshalter befestigt und das mitgelieferte I/O-Panel aus der Halterung drückt, dann kann auch das Mainboard wie üblich installiert werden.​​Damit das Netzteil nach oben wandern kann, müssen auch diesmal Schrauben gelöst werden – diesmal die der Mainboard- und Netzteil-Schienen. Während man die Motherboard-Schienen zwei Schraublöcher weiter unten wieder ansetzt, muss die Halterung für den Netzteilkäfig oben um 180° gedreht angebracht werden.
  Wenn man es bisher noch nicht gemacht hat, dann muss man spätestens jetzt das Netzteil in den Käfig platzieren.
  Diese Prozedur wird abgeschlossen, indem das Motherboard-Tray und der Käfig für den Stromversorger in die dafür vorgesehenen Schienen geschoben werden und man alle weiteren gelösten Schrauben wieder in ihre Position bringt.
  Achtung: Bevor man die Rückblende wieder verschrauben möchte, sollte man zuerst die silberne Slotblende für das USB3.0-Kabel entfernen, denn sonst kann man die Rückblende nicht korrekt positionieren.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Zum Schluss fehlt nur noch die Verkabelung (die sich sicherlich besser als auf den Bildern lösen lässt). Diese ist äußerst einfach zu bewerkstelligen, denn für einen Midi-Tower ist in dem Gehäuse äußerst viel Platz. Zudem lassen sich die Kabel hinter dem Mainboard-Tray unterbringen, in dem auch noch Ösen für die Anbringung von Kabelbindern ausgestanzt wurden.​​Zusätzlich sollte man bei der Front-Panel Verkabelung beachten, das USB3.0-Kabel durch die Slotblende mit der Öffnung zu den externen Hauptplatinen-Anschlüssen zu führen.
  Außerdem gibt es noch ein Erdungskabel, welches an einer der Netzteil-Schrauben mit angebracht werden soll.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Testszenario*
In den folgenden Testdurchläufen wird die Qualität des Kühlkonzepts ermittelt, in dem die Temperaturen der Hardware in verschiedenen Lastzuständen abgelesen werden.
Sie werden aus den Chiptemperaturen abzüglich der Raumtemperatur ermittelt (beim Prozessor wird davor noch das arithmetische Mittel der Kerntemperaturen ermittelt).
Gekühlt von einem Prolimatech Armageddon „Wind Edition“ wird ein Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, dessen VCore auf 1,25 Volt festgesetzt wurde und mit Prime95 eine 100%ige Auslastung erreicht. Ausgelesen wird dessen Temperatur mit Hilfe der Software "Hardware Monitor" von CPUID. Weiters wird dem System mit der Sapphire TOXIC HD4870 eingeheizt, die durch Furmark auf eine 100%ige Auslastung gebracht wird und mit einer Lüftergeschwindigkeit von 8% (1000 U/Min) die Hitze im geschlossenen Gehäuse verteilt.
Die Belüftung wird von den im Gehäuse vormontierten Standardlüftern übernommen.
Mit Strom versorgt werden die Komponenten mit dem Antec TruePower New TP-550.

Ein Testdurchlauf dauert 30 Minuten. Wird innerhalb dieser halben Stunde eine kritische Temperatur von einer der Komponenten erreicht, so ist das Gehäuse in diesem Testlauf durchgefallen und die Temperaturwerte werden nicht in die Diagramme eingetragen.

Im Folgenden findet ihr die Liste der verwendeten Hardware, die ich zuvor näher erläutert habe:


CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (@ 3600      MHz, 1,25 VCore)
Kühler: Prolimatech Armageddon „Wind      Edition“
Grafikkarte: Sapphire TOXIC Radeon      HD4870, 1024 MB
Mainboard: GigaByte GA-EP45-UD3 Rev. 1.0
Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ Platinum XTC      Edition 4GB DDR2-1066
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar      Blue 640GB
Netzteil: Antec TruePower New TP-550
*Airflow*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die Kühlleistung des LanBoy Air lässt alles andere als zu Wünschen übrig. Dieses Gehäuse holt in beinahe allen Wertungen Spitzentemperaturen. Im Speziellen bei der Grafikkarte und der Northbrigde ist dies den beiden seitlich angebrachten Lüftern zu verdanken. Wer also den letzten Bruchteil an Temperatur nach unten hin herausholen möchte, der kann beruhigt zu diesem Midi-Tower greifen.
*Maximale Länge der Grafikkarte*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Auch zukünftig kommende Grafikkarten in Überlänge sollten sich ins Antec LanBoy Air verbauen lassen, denn an die 40cm Platz kommt selbst die längste heutige Grafikkarte nicht annähernd heran.​

*Maximale Höhe des CPU-Kühlers*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​In der Kategorie „Maximale Höhe des CPU-Kühlers“ gibt sich das LanBoy Air keine Blöße. Zwar ist der potentielle Einbau des zurzeit höchsten Flüssigmetallkühlers von Danamics äußerst knapp kalkuliert worden, aber dennoch möglich. Da normale Luftkühler nicht dermaßen viel Platz benötigen, sollte das Gehäuse alle gängigen Luftkühler aufnehmen können.

*Subjektive Lautstärke*

Geräusche werden zwar über das Lochgitter, welches beinahe rundum an diesem Antec Gehäuse verbaut worden ist, ungefiltert übertragen, trotzdem ist die Geräuschkulisse auf dem niedrigsten Drehzahlniveau leise (es ist nur leichtes Luftrauschen zu hören). Wählt man die Performance-Geschwindigkeit über die Lüftersteuerung, so nimmt die Lautstärke extrem zu. Dementsprechend ist dann auch die Kühlleistung.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​*6. Qualitätseindruck*
  Dafür, dass das Gehäuse zum größten Teil nur aus einem Stahlrohrrahmen besteht, wurde ich bei der Verwindungssteifigkeit doch sehr überrascht, denn das LanBoy Air hinterlässt hier einen durchaus gelungenen Eindruck. Zur Verarbeitung und der allgemeinen Qualität lässt sich sagen, dass sich Antec wieder einmal keine Blöße gegeben hat. Hinzu zu fügen ist, dass sich auch der blaue Lack des Stahlrohrrahmens als ziemlich kratzfest erweist.
  Der Eindruck setzt sich auch im Innenraum fort, da ich beim Einbau keinerlei Schnittkanten oder sonstige Verletzungsgefahrenquellen entdecken konnte.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​*7. Fazit*Zu Beginn der Zusammenfassung möchte ich erst einmal betonen, dass Antec mit dem LanBoy Air ein Gehäuse geschaffen hat, das wahrlich nicht den Mainstream-Markt ansprechen soll.
  Wenn man dies bedenkt und das Gehäuse sachlich nüchtern betrachtet, muss man sagen, dass hier ein äußerst überzeugendes Gesamtpaket geschaffen wurde – ins besondere für Lan-Party-Besucher und Spieler, die das meiste aus ihrem (mit Luft gekühlten) System herausholen möchten.
  Das LanBoy Air zeichnet sich durch eine schier unbegrenzte Flexibilität, toller Festplatten-Entkopplung, dem neuen USB3.0-Anschluss und - nicht zu verachten - die wirklich simple Montage der Hardware inklusive der Verkabelung aus. Dazu gesellt sich eine brachiale Kühlleistung durch gleich fünf mitgelieferte Lüfter.

  Nachteile muss man teilweise mit der Lupe suchen, aber trotzdem gibt es sie. Zum einen ist die gering höhere Lautstärke Stahlgehäusen gegenüber zu nennen. Zwar erweist sie sich nicht als störend, wenn man die Lüfter komplett herunterregelt oder sie durch noch leisere ersetzt. Jedoch wirkt Mesh viel weniger geräuschisolierender als Stahlblech.
  Wer statt dem von Antec vorgeschlagenen Kühlkonzept (alle Lüfter reinblasend) das herkömmliche (kalte Luft vorne rein, warme hinten heraus) verwendet, der wird schnell Probleme mit  Staub bekommen, weil keine Luftfilter in diesem Gehäuse integriert wurden. Außerdem wird nicht jeder bereit sein, den Preis von ungefähr 160€ zu zahlen.
*Pro*
+ Kühlleistung
+ Anpassbarkeit
+ Grafikkartenlänge
+ HDD-Entkopplung
+ Tragegriffe
+ Kabelmanagement
+ Lüftersteuerung
+ komfortabler Einbau

*Contra*
- Preis
- Mesh
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​*8. Weiterführende Links*Antec Homepage
Informationen über das Antec LanBoy Air
Das Antec LanBoy Air im Preisvergleich​


----------



## Seven (20. November 2010)

Schönes Review 

Allerdings finde ich das Teil so was von hässlich... Auch wenn es einen schönen Airflow bietet ist das aussehen für mich ein ko Kriterium. Sieht irgendwie wie ein Legobaukasten aus.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. November 2010)

@ 4Kerner

Nice work. 

Ich finde das Gehäuse recht interessant, vor allem die standartmäßige Festplattenentkopplung, vielleicht wird das sogar mein nächstes.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (20. November 2010)

Das Ding ist Geschmackssache - Tatsache ist trotzdem:

- Verdammt gute Idee von Antec
- Innovation 
- Konfigurierbares Case
- Temps


- Gutes Review


----------



## 4Kerner (20. November 2010)

@ seven: Deswegen auch form follows function.

@ ConNerVos, ATi-Maniac93: Danke ihr beiden!  Eure Ansicht kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## ph1driver (21. November 2010)

Lego Technik für Erwachsene. Die Festplattenentkopplung gefällt mir.

Aber etwas weniger Mesh hätte es auch getan.

Super Review von Dir


----------



## RSX (22. November 2010)

Mensch, das Ding muss man aber im staubfreien Raum betreiben. Im normalen Haushalt hält man die Hardware dadrin keinen Monat einigermaßen sauber.


----------



## Vaylaga (23. November 2010)

danke für das schöne review !
von der idee her ist es ne bomben sache von antec gewesen aber das aussehen ist einfach nur mist ! (:


----------



## Raceface (23. November 2010)

Klasse Review 4Kerner


----------



## feldspat (24. November 2010)

RSX schrieb:


> Mensch, das Ding muss man aber im staubfreien Raum betreiben. Im normalen Haushalt hält man die Hardware dadrin keinen Monat einigermaßen sauber.




Der Meinung bin ich auch. Das Gehäuse kannst ja nur in eine Produktionsstraße von Intel oder so stellen.

Allerdings, wenn man davon absieht, muss ich sagen, dass mir das Gehäuse sogar echt gut gefällt und die Temps sind auch gut.

Aber ich würde meinen Dragonlord nie mehr hergeben, auch wenn "nur 29,5cm Grafikkarten reinpassen.

@4Kerner: Tolles Review. Wieder mal sehr schön.


----------



## 4riders_de (24. November 2010)

schönes Review, Gehäuse ist auch nett.. aber wie bereits von einigen Vorpostern erwähnt, braucht man wohl oder übel einen staubfreien raum oder man macht den Kasten ein mal im Monat mit einem Kompressor sauber..

was ich etwas vermisse: HotSwap 4-fach SAS / SATA Backplane - auf sowas möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten, findet man aber im Grunde leider nur bei Servergehäusen.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (24. November 2010)

sehr gutes review

ist das gehäuse so modular das man auch den mb-schlitten auf der linken seite anbringen könnte?


mfg


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. November 2010)

Geiles Gehäuse und n1 Review, ich steh voll auf Mesh. Bitte mehr Gehäuse dieser art!


----------



## Nyuki (25. November 2010)

Geiles Gehäuse und schönes Review!Dafür würde ich sogar mein HAF abgeben


----------



## sensitron (26. November 2010)

Mir gefällt das Gehäuse auch sehr gut eigentlich. Vorallem die Temperaturen überzeugen, aussehen geht so. Aber is halt schon recht teuer.


----------



## 4Kerner (26. November 2010)

Zuerst einmal: Danke an alle für das Lob und die vielen Antworten! 

@ *RSX*, *feldspat* und *4riders_de*: Laut Antec soll der Staub durch den Überdruck aller einblasenden Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse ferngehalten werden. Ob dieses Konzept funktioniert, werde ich nachtragen, denn dies lässt ich erst nach einem etwas längeren Betriebszeitraum feststellen.

@ *schrotflinte56*: So wie ich das sehe, sind keine Bohrungen für die Mainboardschlitten auf der linken Seite (iATX) vorhanden. Aber das lässt sich doch auch wunderbar modden, einfach vier kleine Schraubenlöcher bohren und schon lässt es sich auch auf der anderen Seite befestigen. 
BTX ist aber nicht möglich - dazu müsste man doch die Mainboard-Rückplatte "spiegeln".


----------



## Loby (27. November 2010)

Wirklich gutes Review aber das Gehäuse ist wirklich hässlich und erinnert mich irgendwie an Lego Spielzeug, ka warum


----------



## 4Kerner (9. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man so will, Lego war ja auch "vollmodular". ;D
Noch ein Paar Tage und es wird ein kleines Update zum Staubvorkommen innerhalb des Gehäuses geben. Also, reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## 4Kerner (31. Dezember 2010)

*Update zum Staubvorkommen innerhalb des Gehäuses* (31.12.2010)

Nach rund 8 Wochen intensiven Betriebs, möchte ich heute – am Sylvestertag – ein kurzes Resümee zum Überdruckkonzept vom LanBoy Air ziehen, welches den Staub durch die fünf hereinblasenden Lüfter über die vielen Öffnungen herauspusten soll. Innerhalb des Zeitraums hab ich das Gehäuse weder innen noch außen absichtlich kaum angerührt (und schon gar nicht mit einem Wischtuch  ).
Zuerst werfe ich einen Blick auf die Außenansicht, besonders an die Stellen, an denen die Lüfter sitzen. An dem Foto kann man bei genauerem Hinsehen erkennen, dass sich gröbere Staubflusen am Mesh verfangen haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Aber viel spannender ist doch wie es im Innenraum aussieht – und dort gab es zu meiner Überraschung weniger Staub als ursprünglich erwartet. Die einzige Stelle, welche deutlich sichtbar von einer feinen Schicht überzogen wurde, ist der Netzteilkäfig mit dem verbauten Netzteil gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Aber Angesichts der Tatsache, dass es oben außerhalb des Gehäuses staubmäßig ungefähr genauso aussah, halte ich die Menge des Staubs im Innenraum in Relation zu dem vielen Mesh für vernachlässigbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Also: Alles in allem scheint sich der Großteil des Staubs aus dem Gehäuse fernzuhalten. Es ist nämlich kein großer Unterschied zwischen externer und interner Staubmenge festzustellen.
Bedenken, dass sich im Vergleich zu anderen Gehäusen übermäßig viel Staub absetzen könne, sollten aus dem Weg geräumt sein.


----------



## Recovery (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Antec LanBoy Air - Update!*

Richtig schönes Review 4Kerner.
Aber für das Gehäuse musst du doch ein Raum haben das absolut Staubfrei ist.


----------



## 4Kerner (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Antec LanBoy Air - Update!*

@ Recovery: Danke. 
Zum Staub -> siehe über deinem Post. Außen am Case befindet sich ungefähr die selbe Menge wie im Inneren. Nach 8 Wochen sieht fast jeder PC so aus (meine zumindest).


----------



## TR 0512 (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Antec LanBoy Air - Update!*

Kann man links bzw. rechts von dem HDD-Käfig einen 360 Radiator anbringen?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Antec LanBoy Air - Update!*

Ich möchte den Fred nochmal rauskramen, da man ja nicht wegen jedem Sch*** einen neuen aufmachen muss. Und zwar hab ich ein paar Fragen und hoffe, dass du, 4Kerner, oder wer anders Nettes, sie noch beantwortest:
1. Kann man das I/O-Panel abschrauben (wegen Casemod)?
2. Mit was sind die Lüfter angeschlossen? Ich denke, ganz normal 3-pin, oder?
3. Kann man Laufwerke auch in die Seite, statt vorne hin bauen, oder passt das von der Länge her nicht?
4. Wie viele Lüfter sind jetzt genau beleuchtet? Sind es wirklich die beiden vorne, der hinten und die beiden an der Seite oder noch mehr oder weniger?
5. Sind die Tragegriffe stabil, um den Weg zum Auto damit zu wagen?

mfg Marcel

PS: Ich denke, dass zwei 360er Radis reinpassen, jedoch passen dann wohl keine Laufwerke und HDDs mehr, wenn die innen montiert werden.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. Dezember 2011)

Hey,
zu 1. es lässt sich alles abschrauben, beim Casemod is doch eh alles möglich  
zu 2. die Lüfter sind per 4pin-IDE-Stecker (heissen die Molex?) angeschlossen
zu 3. Laufwerke (HDDs) gehn längs oder quer
zu 4. alle fünf sind beleuchtet, die vorderen sind sogar stufenlos regelbar, die anderen in zwei Stufen
zu 5. die Tragegriffe machen nen stabilen Eindruck

Auch die Montage von zwei ausblasenden Lüftern im Deckel is nicht einfach, von innen is je nach Mainboard nicht genug Platz und obendrauf liegen sie nicht plan auf weil das wohl eher nen Radiatorplatz sein soll.


----------

